

Ask HN: Problem Solving Monday - 3rd3

Any kinds of problems allowed. Maybe there is someone out there who can think of a solution! :)
======
hashtag
A wireless data plan that works. Affordable, and insanely high cap or
unlimited if possible.

We have broadband internet at home for a flat rate (say something like
$50/month). But it sucks. You're limited by wired or wireless via router to
your house.

There are mobile hotspots and data plans you can buy but they're kind of
crappy (sort of like tethering from your smartphone) and the data caps are
insanely low.

Would love to have wireless internet built-in inside my laptop the way it is
on my smartphone and have internet on the go anywhere anytime. I find myself
in many places where free wifi isn't always available and this would be
awesome to have solved.

